

Y Combinator in Erlang - coglethorpe
http://bc.tech.coop/blog/070611.html

======
dustineichler
why are there so many erlang submissions lately? i'm not ready to bandwagon
yet

~~~
ewiethoff
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512145>

